# scope dot size



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

I generally just shoot 3d, but have been getting interested in shooting a vegas target. What size scope dot do alot of you guys use? I guess I would like to cover all the gold if you think that is best.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*my scopes for rings*

0.08" and 0.12" works for me for any rings, I have these fiber pins in yellow, green, blue and red colors, just got one fiber in 0.160" size for next outdoor season.









also Beiter have a decent trick in red or black colors, you can quick-swap the "pin/dot" sizes very easily, also combine the pins/dots with rings in either color


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I prefer a thin yellow/ white halo around my dot. The size depends on your lens(s). 

A bigger dot shows less movement, but doesn’t work as well if you like to stare at the X. We have a tendency to move the dot out of the way to see the X. Most often dropping low and then looking for changes in the equipment to fix it rather than learning to look at the spot as a whole picture with the scope dot in the middle.


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

It’s amazing what the eye sees and the brain perceive. After experiencing in the early days I find a circle the most comfortable thing to aim with.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

What everyone else uses is of no useful information to you. What’s “best” depends on the magnification of your lens, the length of your sight bar, the size and type of your peep, and most subjective, your actual visual acuity.

You pretty much have to try a wide range of dots and circles (or fiber optics) in various colors and decide for yourself.


----------



## Higgorama (Feb 14, 2017)

Stash said:


> What everyone else uses is of no useful information to you. What’s “best” depends on the magnification of your lens, the length of your sight bar, the size and type of your peep, and most subjective, your actual visual acuity.
> 
> You pretty much have to try a wide range of dots and circles (or fiber optics) in various colors and decide for yourself.


True, except as a complete noob I find these discussions extremely valuable to learn about what options are even available to explore! Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you for the awesome responces...


----------



## Shabbona (Nov 10, 2010)

bigHUN said:


> 0.08" and 0.12" works for me for any rings, I have these fiber pins in yellow, green, blue and red colors, just got one fiber in 0.160" size for next outdoor season.
> 
> View attachment 6380365
> 
> ...


I'm still only a majority in the 9,s. I really like the bieter system. Thank you I will try to find it on the web.


----------



## mfisher1 (Feb 5, 2018)

Larger dot works for me as long as I don’t try and peek at the x. If I work it right I don’t worry about my arrows gravitating toward a hole in my target that isn’t exactly centered


----------

